# Grill-Smoked Pork Loin W/Cherry Almond Glaze



## Bruce B (Jul 30, 2005)

Did the recipe from Paul Kirk's Champiopnship Barbecue and it turned out spectacular. Set up the Weber Kettle for indirect grilling, used a full chimney of Kingsford, waited for them to ash over then dumped into kettle and shut down the bottom vents to nearly closed. 

Put pork loin on the grill and added three small chunks of cherry wood to the coals and put the lid on. It took about 40 minutes to stabilize the temp at 345-355. Loin cooked for 1 hour and 15 minutes and the internal temp read 125 and I began glazing with the cherry almond glaze.

Took the loin off when the internal read 148. Sorry no pics of it sliced, but it had a slight smoke ring and a nice sweet smokey flavor. If anyone is interested in the recipe for the glaze  or the whole thing I'll post it. Here are some photo's.

http://community.webshots.com/album/408677892AvobaK


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 30, 2005)

Looks great Bruce! Nice red color indeed!

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhh! No slice pics! Grrrrrrr! You owe us big time after this!  :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 1, 2005)

148 was too far. It wasn't by any means dry. It was very tender, but not as moist as when you pull it at 140-145. At those temps you just get a hint of pink and juices flowing from it (I got to stop that kind of talk) at 148 after it rests it'll be at 155 probably.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 1, 2005)

So , if cherry wood makes it red, would lemon wood make it yellow?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 1, 2005)

Don't furget Black Walnut?


----------

